# Emails for Alerts



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 29, 2017)

I had turned off the feature of getting an email for every alert a long time ago. A month or so ago the site Magically started emailing me each alert again. I have gone back to verify in my account/settings/ preferences/ options and made sure the box marked "and receive email notifications of replies is unchecked however, I still get emails for all alerts.

Today I unsubscribed from the weekly digest to see if that would do it (an email I like to get) to no avail.

@DKMD @NYWoodturner can you guys help me with this please? I would simply like to not have the emails of each alert. Do you really want to remind me to login?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 29, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff

Did you get an alert from this post?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 29, 2017)

DKMD said:


> @Don Ratcliff
> 
> Did you get an alert from this post?


I did not get an email or an alert. Really I would like to have the alerts just not the email.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 29, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff what about now?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 29, 2017)

You did it. When I grow up I want to be like you Keller!

Thank you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Sep 29, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You did it. When I grow up I want to be like you Keller!
> 
> Thank you



Big dreams... I like that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Pssssssssstttt Doc... Go flip them switches back the way they were. Now that we know it was sending him e-mails on everything there's a few dozen of us that might like to run all over the forum, clicking stuff and replying to threads Don has posted in, which is most of them, so that he gets a few e-mails!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 30, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Pssssssssstttt Doc... Go flip them switches back the way they were. Now that we know it was sending him e-mails on everything there's a few dozen of us that might like to run all over the forum, clicking stuff and replying to threads Don has posted in, which is most of them, so that he gets a few e-mails!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 1, 2017)

Still getting emails from the joke of the day thread. Any ideas?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Still getting emails from the joke of the day thread. Any ideas?



Laugh a little?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Still getting emails from the joke of the day thread. Any ideas?


Everybody post 5 times in joke of the day.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Everybody post 5 times in joke of the day.....


Grrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Grrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Look out Joke a Day thread here we go!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Laugh a little?




Or... Laugh a LOT!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 2, 2017)

@DKMD you posted the answer to this thread in another section and now I cant find it. What was it you said to do to mark each thread so it doesn't email me? BTW, I am not saying which one because someone who's name rhymes with Cocky would try to get high score in my SPAM folder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2017)

https://woodbarter.com/threads/a-joke-a-day-keeps-the-boredom-away.2071/page-233#post-445045

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Awww C'mon Don! You know we wouldn't fill your mailbox up with alert notices!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 2, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Awww C'mon Don! You know we wouldn't fill your mailbox up with alert notices!!


Can we do that?...


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Well, if he was getting e-mail alerts for everything still we could, but Doc has him about all fixed before we had a chance to really load his in box up!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank God for DOC, other wise people would just write worthless dribble to show Don the love. Is that a cricket...nope, another widow moving in for the winter...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2017)

I can't imagine anyone doing that to DON! 

I still wonder if maybe one of the admins/moderators flipped that switch for him in the backroom! Understanding how many threads he might receive alerts from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 2, 2017)

The mods don't get any levers or switches. We just get some buttons to mash so it was Scott or Doc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 2, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I can't imagine anyone doing that to DON!
> 
> I still wonder if maybe one of the admins/moderators flipped that switch for him in the backroom! Understanding how many threads he might receive alerts from.



Just remember that everyone has potential switches...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah, but not everyone deserves them being flipped as much as Don!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> high score in *my SPAM folder.*



no ones going address that? we've been reduced to spammmmmmm


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey @Don Ratcliff - did you get an alert for this one?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

And how about this one, @Don Ratcliff ?


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff what about this one?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Thank God for DOC, other wise people would just write worthless dribble to show Don the love. Is that a cricket...nope, another widow moving in for the winter...



Worthless dribble???


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Hey @Don Ratcliff - did you get an alert for this one?





Sprung said:


> And how about this one, @Don Ratcliff ?





Tony said:


> @Don Ratcliff what about this one?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 135110



He may say no, but he replied. So I'm guessing he's still getting em....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh....atdonratcliff#hashtagpoundsign....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 135110



Rats! Guess we'll have to keep trying...


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

Paging @Don Ratcliff


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff - you're wanted in the emails for alerts thread.


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff 
@Sprung 

Matt, he's just grumpy because we woke him up. You know those Islanders sleep all dam day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

Tony said:


> @Don Ratcliff
> @Sprung
> 
> Matt, he's just grumpy because we woke him up. You know those Islanders sleep all dam day



Sleep and drink Mai Tai's. N/A for Don - but it still seems to make him a little touchy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

You dorks are "Touched" in the head...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You dorks are "Touched" in the head...



I have been told that I fell off the stepladder in my dad's garage as a toddler and hit my head on the concrete pretty good...

Might explain some things.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You dorks are "Touched" in the head...



My Dad threw me up in the air and missed me on the way down so that's my explanation. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

Tony said:


> My Dad threw me up in the air and missed me on the way down so that's my explanation. Tony



I thought thats why you're so short.....


Hi @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

What you two are is way beyond good parenting lessons by your fathers that wanted you to learn the right way. No this is something else entirely... You guys are one hard day away from being people eating crazy...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

I stand corrected, "What you THREE are..."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Fried or Bar-B-Qued?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

Four...


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2017)

You sure you aren't still getting e-mail alerts? You sure did reply to that awful quick for someone who's 'sposed to be laying by the pool telling the monkeys which hoops to jump through.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2017)

It sure would be funny if your phone was chiming every time you got an e-mail too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2017)

That could make for a really really long day with all the threads that you'd be getting alerts out of.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Especially if a bunch of folks were to make a point of taking turns to cause your phone to go off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Several times!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Back to back!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2017)

What are you talking about Rocky? Why would @Don Ratcliff email keep going off??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I stand corrected, "What you THREE are..."





Don Ratcliff said:


> Four...



Tony, Marc, Rocky, and myself - well, at least I'm in good company. For the most part!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

You are really enjoying this little fantasy of yours imagining that you are doing something to irritate me. I am not sure if I should be flattered or worried... 

I am going with neither methinks... Flattered would mean I was happy that you are thinking of me which lends more to being worried. 

However, worried would mean I thought you would come out here to stalk me 

That would require a very long trip on your part and frankly I do not see you having that much determination. 

I will simply think of you as I always do, briefly. Because you are a

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am not sure if I should be flattered or worried...


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 3, 2017)

It puts the email in it's inbox or it gets the hose.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------

